# 1962 Ariens Model 10ML35.



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thought I would give the '62 it's own thread! 
To make it easier to find..
photos were first in this thread:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/30057-adding-my-ariens-collection.html





































The '62 im going to leave un-touched..
Guys on the Garden Tractor forums like to talk about "restore it? or leave it in its original patina?" If its in really bad shape, often a full restoration, with a full repaint, makes sense..but other machines are still in a nice "well-worn, but good condition"..and many believe this "original patina" is worthy of preservation in itself..This '62 Ariens falls into that second category..it doesn't *need* be restored, and keeping it in its "as built" state, with over half a century of use, makes it a very cool historic piece..a survivor. I will use it occasionally! because I think machines like this should be used..its what they were made for afterall..I will fire it up once or twice a year and let it dig into some snow. (im also going to use the '71 32-incher occasionally as well..Although my first '71 will continue to be my main "work horse" machine..)

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

new video:


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Beautiful machine Scot! Love the original series machines. I am still keeping my eye out for a 1960 machine myself, even though they are very few and far between.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Great looking machine Scot. Paul knows your devotion to the Ariens name and knew you were the PERFECT person to preserve it.


----------



## lebenfitti (Oct 1, 2014)

Get some snow and throw it already! I can't wait to see that thing in action!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well I'm just glad winter hasn't started so we can see your 10ml35 in action


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

those early machines are rock solid and very easy to work on. they also look great. I'd leave it original. actually I would not restore any machine unless there was an urgent need for it. we're only talking about a shiny piece of metal ? if you use the machines that niceness will not last very long, especially with this brine, salt, cinders being used on the roads. just look at what it does to late model cars. IMHO the best thing for an old machine with decent paint like that one, is spray the undercarriage with oil, and wipe down the exterior with an oil rag.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Agreed!

Every time I think about tearing apart and repainting my '62 10ML60, I change my mind. Something about that original careworn look that somehow adds to the pleasure of owning and using it 

Although, I did do a complete teardown and repaint of the auger on an ST724 that I had a couple years ago. It was SUPER rusted when I got it. My intentions were to own and use the machine forever, but then I found my 10ML60, fell in love, and sold the ST724.

Nothing is ever the same as a factory finish, no matter how nice or ugly it is....


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks guys!
yeah, its a cool machine! 

im not going to restore my "first series" either..
im going to leave it just as it is..
it's gone half a century so far, no reason to change it now! 

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> those early machines are rock solid and very easy to work on.


I guess you haven't tried to remove a rusted on wheel or an auger or impeller seized to it's shaft that's been there for twenty, thirty ++ years 
That's the part of working on the older stuff that's ... well ... challenging.

I agree with you on keeping them stock if you can but some are just a little too rough "as is". I don't have the time to do a full restoration but I do try to do all the mechanical stuff to get them back to near new and some paint touch up. I just like the look of the old Ariens machines and hope to get mine done this summer.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Congrats*

Congrats Scott on a great looking machine. Have fun with it.
Paul


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks good Scot, I agree too...don't touch it. Love the "survivor" look. 
But hey Tim, for God sakes, hit that old girl with the powerwasher, lol. Although sometimes that grime keeps things preserved! Still looks great regardless, my '62 brethren.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

That's kind of the idea 

I was at an impasse trying to figure out whether or not I was going to go the full monte on it and totally disassemble it and repaint it, which still isn't out of the question. When I saw how well the grease on the tractor unit was protecting it from rust, I just decided to leave it as is for the moment. As we all know, snowblowers love lubrication 

Or maybe I'll just let the insects that take over the Earth after the next world war worry about getting it painted. Provided, of course, that they grow the necessary opposable thumbs


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

When I got mine, it was pretty grimmy too. I went over it with super fine steel wool and rubbing compound and it brought back the original paint beautifully. Took some elbow grease but that original paint is tough and I was happy in the end with the look of it and no repainting. (Other than the nameplate). Then I threw a new decal on it and shower it with wd40 now and then. I never want to paint it.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

I think the previous owner (who bought it new) coated the tractor unit in grease to protect it. He passed, and nobody wanted the machine. Got it a couple summers ago from a guy that does a lot of small engine repair/sales. He said that he was selling it cheap because nobody wanted these old things. He had it up for $100 negotiable, but the recoil assembly broke when he tried to fire it up while I was there, and he said $40, get it out of here. So I did 

I might do exactly what you're talking about, but with the surface rust and paint loss on the top of the engine, it won't look as good as yours. Then you start to think, hm, maybe I should give the engine a coat of paint, and then while I'm in there......


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That touch-up stuff can be a slippery slope.

After all, Paul started out just trying to cover up some of the more rusted areas and ended up going all the way


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

True once you start touching up it may lead to more, and looking at that '69 makes me think...someday maybe I'll break it all down and do it all the way? 
But I like using it and not worrying about scuffs and scrapes too, that's the main reason I say I won't paint it. My engine tins are pretty rusty too btw, I just wax the rust! Lol. I also just got done moving the decal back to the left side, where it was on the original bucket. I figure since this a '62 Ariens thread I'm ok to throw up a few pic of mine with the redone nameplate and engine decal:


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

$40 is a deal and a half! What a steal!


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Sure was, but it was actually pretty hard to find a complete recoil, think I paid almost as much for that as I did the machine! Those Tecumseh Ezee-Starts are hard to come by. In this case the actual plastic rope spool cracked in half, so I couldn't repair it.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

*Check this out!!!*

Guess who else picked up a 1962 10ML35! 

Got it from an estate sale around the corner from me. They started at $50, I got it for $10!!! Even came with a set of tire chains!

Motor and mechanisms are all free. Seems this poor gal spent her life outdoors. Good thing is that it was covered, and the handles and controls had plastic baggies wrapped around them. And, in one baggie taped to the machine was all the original instructions! Yay! 

Someone gave the bucket a coat of some kind of red paint, presumably to protect it. I've seen this before, and with this exact same shade of paint.

She ain't very purty, but she can be with some tender loving care


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That really is being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

....or is this a 1961 model? Scot, the only thing I can't tell is if my heater box is the same as yours. And if you look at my operating instructions, it shows a 10ML60 with a square heater box, both IN the brochure and ON the brochure.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I think Scot's heater box is different cause it's the 3.5 hp? Scot?


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

So's this one, which had me wondering.....


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Tim,
nice find!  

I believe that is the '62 manual, for the 10M-L55 and 10M-L35.
does it say ST-62 on the last page?

When I got my 10M-L35 two weeks ago, it was the first time I had *ever* seen a 10M-L35! no photos had ever come to light for the webpage, and no drawings or diagrams had ever been seen of that model either..the owners manuals always show the higher-end model, and the 10M-L35 was never shown on the manuals.

That particular type of small heater box was a new discovery! not seen before..
Tim, I think your heater box is the same as mine..

So far, we have no way to know if there are differences between a '61 and a '62 10M-L35..I suspect they are identical, but I dont know that for a fact.

The only difference that I know of is the labeling on the Tecumseh engine..
The reason I think mine is a '62 and not a '61 is because the engine says "ezee start"..I do have recorded differences between the labeling on the engine between '61 and '62:

1961 - "Winterized Lauson" Engine.
1962 - Techumseh "Snow King" Ezee Start engine.

I think those came from the '61 and '62 manuals..I will double-check that.

and..that is the *only* reason I believe mine is a '62! and those differences might not be set in stone!
So its actually not 100% confirmed that mine is a '62..we might need more research on that..

Tim, looks like the label on the back of your engine is unreadable..
please post your Ariens model and serial numbers,
and your Tecumseh model and serial numbers, and we will compare them..

the well known Tecumseh "date code" in the serial number was not yet in effect in '62.
im not sure what year it started..

We will still in the process of learning new things about these early models! 
there are still mysterys left to solve..

Scot


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Tim,
> nice find!
> 
> I believe that is the '62 manual, for the 10M-L55 and 10M-L35.
> does it say ST-62 on the last page?


No, it actually says ST-61 on the last page 

The number tags on the machine are gone, but here are the engine numbers:

35P-2381P
Serial number 0716977


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome, thanks Tim! 
you probably have a '61 then! sweet..

and you also have the first ever recorded example (in modern internet snowblower forum/webpage history) of a 1961 Ariens owners manual.

I have a manual in my .pdf collection that was labeled ST-61, but I just discovered that it's not the '61 manual, its actually a rough scan of the 1960 manual.

I do have a scan of a 1961 dealer brochure, not an owners manual.
it is form ST-4-61, which shows the '61 10M-L35 and 10M-L55.
and it is clear from that brochure that those are the *only* two models for 1961.

Then I have two 1962 owners manuals:
Form ST-62, for the '62 10M-L55 and the 10M-L35
Form ST-62-I-R, for the '62 10M-L60 and the 10M-L35.

I do have some photos of 10M-L55's, they have a unique very large square heater box! I have some photos to add to the webpage, they are coming with the next update.

1961 10M-L55









This page:
Lauson-Tecumseh 1962 LAV35 Serial # - SmokStak

says that 1962 was the *last* year that Tecumseh did *not* use a date code in the serial number..so '63 was the first year for the 4-digit date code. So that doesnt help us tell a '61 from a '62.

Tim, when you have a chance, we have one more thing that might help pin down '61 or '62 for these machines! possible date codes on the carb! the carbs have stamping that might contain a date code..

For now, im fairly convinced mine is a '62, because of "Ezee start",
and im fairly convinced yours is a '61 because of the '61 manual!

Can I use the photos of yours for the webpage?

I will go out and get my engine numbers to compare to yours..
I will post them later tonight..

Tim, send me an email to sscotsman at yahoo dot com, and I will email you back those '61 and '62 scans that I have.

cool stuff! 
Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

*Tim's 10M-L35, believed to be a 1961:
*Engine:
Model *35P-2381P*
Ser. No. *0716977* 


*Scot's 10M-L35, believed to be a 1962:*
Engine:
Model *H35P-2409P*
Ser. No. *0739790*

and for reference:
Scot's 10M-L35, Ariens model and serial:
10ML35 01541

Interesting! If numbers rose over time, which makes sense,
all of Tim's engine numbers are lower, which suggests "earlier"..
so that makes sense.

We have a 35P versus H35P, that could be a clue.
maybe we can determine what year Tecumseh started using "H".

Scot


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Absolutely you can use the pics! And I'll scan the manual I have and send it to you. Tomorrow I'll check out the carb when I have daylight. How cool!


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Tim, I totally missed that post on page 2 with your $10 steal earlier!! Nice job, thats crazy cool that it had the instructions with it. Great save, I'm so jealous. 
I've used MEK to get old paint off with great results, but you have to be light with it otherwise you'll pull the orig paint off too. Looks like that may come off with some rubing compound? 
Congrats again!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

The old manuals are very cool.
Can anyone tell us more about that crank starter shown in the picture of the lauson manual.
I remember the foot pedal kick starters on real old Lausons, but have never seen this before.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Forgot to check the carb numbers, but amazingly enough the thing runs perfectly! All I had to do was add gas! It's got a weird choke mechanism....I'm used to a separate choke, but on this Lauson you just throttle it all the way and it activates the choke.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Gave the '61 a shakedown this morning. She ran pretty darn good! The throttle cable and chute turn had a little arthritis, but considering I did nothing to it but check the oil and fill it with gas, I'm pretty impressed 

With the little Lauson it doesn't exactly launch the snow, but it sure does an effective job of tossing it. Had about 8", didn't cough once.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice! thanks Tim.
I haven't fired up my new '62 yet, but I will try it out soon..
Scot


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

dbert said:


> The old manuals are very cool.
> Can anyone tell us more about that crank starter shown in the picture of the lauson manual.
> I remember the foot pedal kick starters on real old Lausons, but have never seen this before.


I remember using a neighbors Craftsman lawn mower (vertical shaft) back in the 1960's that had a starter just like that. You flipped the handle up, wound it until it stopped and pushed the handle down to release the spring pressure and spin the engine over. Seems like a good feature to bring back for us old guys with bad shoulders.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Grunt said:


> I remember using a neighbors Craftsman lawn mower (vertical shaft) back in the 1960's that had a starter just like that. You flipped the handle up, wound it until it stopped and pushed the handle down to release the spring pressure and spin the engine over. Seems like a good feature to bring back for us old guys with bad shoulders.


We had one just like that and digging deep in memory lane it did not last that long but in those days did we check the oil level everytime oh those pre teenagers can't count on them.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Grunt said:


> Seems like a good feature to bring back for us old guys with bad shoulders.


You got that right 
Especially if you're out at the end of the driveway well past your extension cords length and you kill it.
I never used electric starts but now as I'm not getting younger they come in handy more and more.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> *Tim's 10M-L35, believed to be a 1961:
> *Engine:
> Model *35P-2381P*
> Ser. No. *0716977*
> ...


*Ryan's 10M-L35, believed to be a 1961:*
Engine:
Model *H35P-2384P*
Ser. No. *0722759*

and for reference:
Ryan's 10M-L35, Ariens model and serial:
10ML35 00267

Judging by the very low serial number on the Ariens body I thinking this may be a late 1961 body with an early 1962 engine. The engine is after Tim's but before Scot's, however on mine nowhere does it state Ezee Start.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Mine's in significantly rougher shape, but I don't see the Ezee Start diamond on mine either.

It looks like yours has the same recoil design as mine does though. Scot's is different.....


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

SteelyTim said:


> Mine's in significantly rougher shape, but I don't see the Ezee Start diamond on mine either.
> 
> It looks like yours has the same recoil design as mine does though. Scot's is different.....


Great "patina".


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info Ryan!
yep, It seems very likely that you and Tim have '61's, while mine is a '62.

Ryan, can I use your photos for the Ariens webpage?
I will put all three of them on there, and discuss the differences we have discovered.

thanks,
Scot


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Thanks for the info Ryan!
> yep, It seems very likely that you and Tim have '61's, while mine is a '62.
> 
> Ryan, can I use your photos for the Ariens webpage?
> ...


Scot, by all means feel free to use them for the website. Either grab them from my thread, I also just sent you a zip file containing the photos at your yahoo address.

Ryan


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Then there's this thing I bumped into on CL. Half round bucket, check. Solid tires, check. But what motor is this?!?!

Ain't no 7 HP 

7 hp snowblower


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Tim thanks for the Operation/Parts Manual. It looks like the 1961 calls for SAE 80 or 90 lubricant. Is a good 80w-90 oil like Lucas safe for these gear cases? I figure since it's 53 years old I should probably check it's level and replace it if necessary.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_"Strong motor throws snow 12 ft or more."_

Wow, 12 feet, it must be a 7hp or bigger.  I guess my snow shovel might have a little competition with this Ariens performance.
.









.
.


----------



## X10StingRay (Dec 8, 2014)

Grunt said:


> Great looking machine Scot. Paul knows your devotion to the Ariens name and knew you were the PERFECT person to preserve it.


Hey Scot, 

I missed this thread! I'm glad you got the pictures posted to feature this 'survivor'. I think I forgot to tell you a couple things about her. 

When I got it, apparently the previous owner broke both shear bolts, and there were two 1/4-20 eye bolts in the auger! The older machines would only accept 1/4-20 (grade 2) shear bolts, versus what is used after 1964, which are the common 5/16-18 with the notches on the shanks. 

The only things changed on this machine that I could detect were the shear bolts, spark plug and the gas line. I did the oil, of course!

Anyways, when it finally snowed, I decided to try it out, and it was fun for about 10 minutes, until the eye bolts sheared. (Didn't find them until spring time). They're basically an 'all-thread' bolt, so they're a little bit weaker. 

One thing that amazed me is that it's got the original skid shoes, as they were that early design with the rounded ends, instead of angled. The scraper blade is very healthy, also, so I don't think it saw a lot of use.

I remember one of my first thoughts when I got her, was to send you the pictures of it. My friend Al was here when I was running it, and took a 10 second video of me with his smart phone. I thought I still had it, but.....

If anything, Grunt expressed exactly how I feel. I had her here for a year to enjoy and look at, and with all the wonderful work you do for all of us to read, see and learn from, I was thrilled when we loaded her into your truck along with the 7/32. I wanted you to end up with her somehow, and now she's where she should be; in YOUR garage!

*Can't wait till you can get someone to take YOUR picture or video when you try her out! We ALL want to see that!!!!*


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Paul! 
yes, I am very happy to have her! 

I wanted to take some photos and video of my first use of the 732! but it was way after dark.  next time though! I will fire up the 10M-L32 when we have a nice *weekend* snow this winter! im sure it will happen at some point..and I will definitely record it for posterity! 

thanks,
Scot


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Tim, by any chance were you able to scan the Lauson engine document?


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

I can do it tomorrow. Drop me an email to remind me


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey guys, I was able to sneak out and take a look under the carb heater box today at lunch. The carb and throttle setup is completely different than the 10,000 series. I took some pictures to compare your machines. I also posted some closeup pictures of all of my original decals in my thread in case anyone wants or needs some made for their machine.

My machine ran fairly well all ready so I just wanted to see what was under the heater box. I made a slight adjustment to the throttle jet as well as the idle screw so it ran better on low idle. I also put some some seafoam in the gas and ran the engine for about 5 minutes at half load, maybe that will help clean anything in the line or carb that's been sitting for 53+ years.

The final thing I'd like to do is get a new muffler, but I can't seem to find one on ebay, I see what looks to be a smaller (half the size) muffler for 3.5hp Tecumseh engines:


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Either someone changed mine, or it's original, dunno, but mine looks like a standard small Briggs muffler.....


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

SteelyTim said:


> Either someone changed mine, or it's original, dunno, but mine looks like a standard small Briggs muffler.....


Yeah mine looks original, I took it off but their is no stamping on it. I was hoping to find an old model number.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

*Muffler*

Found this one on eBay. Length and diameter look correct, just vented differently. 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331417771033


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Found this one on eBay. Length and diameter look correct, just vented differently.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331417771033


Thanks Ray that does look like the correct dimensions. After some research it looks like they replaced the muffler part with another number of shorter muffler. So the one you found looks like my best bet as I'd like to get it as close as possible.


----------

